# Making friends with Cat (by Archie)



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is Archie. Listen, I have a problem. In my house there are two cats. One is a black cat and she doesn't want to talk to me ever, so that's fine. But the other is a kitten, and her name is Lulu, and she seems like SO MUCH FUN but she WON'T BE FRIENDS WITH ME. What do I do? 

First I tried wiggling and play-bowing at her like I do with the neighbor dogs. But then she just ran away and hid.

So then I tried following her around and sniffing her, but she doesn't like that either.

She DEFINITELY doesn't like having her ears licked.

And she really, really doesn't want to share Mom's lap, which I find very rude. She put her claws in my hair last time I tried and Mom had to untangle us.

Sometimes, if I'm verrrry careful, I can lie down near her, and crawl VERY slowly until I'm next to her. But even then all she does is look at me and decide not to run away.

How do I make Lulu be friends with me????? Mom says cats make friends very slowly, but it's been MONTHS and she still won't cuddle or play like my old friend Dorian did. Sometimes I can stand over her and she'll attack my legs, but I'm not sure if she's mad or if she's playing when she does that. I've decided to keep trying it just in case.

Here is a picture of us both hiding under the coffee table when there was a wind storm last week. She will hide from scary storms with me, but even then she won't cuddle.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, most cats are like that. Not friendly. As we know, most dogs are friendly. I do not know why humans would even want a crabby cat. Some are nice, but most humans do not know how to choose nice ones. 

To tell you the truth, I would prefer not to live with most cats, or with humans who do not know how to choose the good ones.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Cats can be fun and they know some really exciting games, but you do have to be careful about the pointy bits. Tilly-cat says you have to learn to talk Cat, because cats won't talk Dog - she says if you watch how your two cats talk with just a glance and the twitch of a whisker you will soon learn - dogs shout too much, she says, and want to play scary chasing games, while cats like quiet pouncy games. According to Tilly you should wait till you are both just a little bit snoozy and play batting a ball between you, and games like that. But not sharing laps is rude - Mum taught me to share by showing me really nice stuff happens for dogs that are kind and polite, and Tilly says that works really well for kittens too!
Poppy xx


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm, I am a super intelligent poodle. I have only known two intelligent cats. 

One lived in a book store. Whenever we went there he just calmly came up to me, nose to nose, and we agreed that this was good place for us and our humans to hang out. We were cool for hours together while they looked at and discussed books.

The other great cat was at my groomers. She would sit on the windowsill a couple of inches from my nose, and we would communicate while the groomer did stuff to me. It definitely helped the boring time to pass.

All of the other cats I have met were just the kind that had no brains, they hissed, and spit, and ran like idiots. And then they wondered why other dogs and I chased them.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Hey Archie, some cats just don't like to play with doggies, so don't feel bad. 

But here are some suggestions: have you ever tried rolling over and showing your belly to Lulu? And maybe try extending your paw out to her? That might help her to know that you want to be friends. And maybe try playing with toys with her, but make sure it's cat toys. Like those little plastic balls that go jingle when they roll around. Bat the ball in her direction with your nose. Maybe she'll get the hint that you want to play, and she'll bat it back to you. When she gets up on your mom's lap, don't try getting on her lap too. Let Lulu have mom all to herself. And then when Lulu isn't there, then you can have mom all to YOUR self. 

The one thing not to do is, don't ever chase Lulu, UNLESS she starts chasing you first. And of course the best thing to do is to keep trying. Maybe she'll come around. I hope so. Good luck sweet boy!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Tilly plays a really exciting game sometimes. First she rolls on her side, which is Cat for "I want to play", and then she hides under a chair that has a sort of curtain all round it. We creep closer, and closer, and _closer_, and then she POUNCES! It is so exciting we usually start barking and Mum is a spoilsport and stops the game. Tilly is nice to snuggle with too, 'cos she doesn't prickle and dribble like Pippin, but Mum says we have to be extra gentle with Pip 'cos he's getting creaky. I think the best thing about cats are the fun things they bring home, like rabbits you can eat and mice that run under the furniture!
Poppy xx


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

kontiki said:


> Well, most cats are like that. Not friendly. As we know, most dogs are friendly. I do not know why humans would even want a crabby cat. Some are nice, but most humans do not know how to choose nice ones.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I would prefer not to live with most cats, or with humans who do not know how to choose the good ones.


Oopsie, that is so not true! Most cats are NOT like that. Only the ones that are feral and have not had much human or animal interaction. And even then, with much understanding and patience, feral cats can be wonderful to have around.
In fact, most cats are loving, and very intelligent, and love it when humans watch them when they run around and get into things. Sure, cats are sometimes more aloof than dogs, and have the attitude that they will come to you when THEY feel like it, not when YOU want them to. But goodness gracious, they will definitely make you laugh at their antics, and help you to understand that life with them will not be boring! 

I always get my cats when their kittens, and that way, we can grow together, and learn about each other. Cats are wonderful animals, and many are even nicer than humans! 

As most everyone on PF knows, I ❤ CATS, and I will always have one ( or two or three or four) in my life!!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I used to have a sister, well not really a sister cause she was a black lab in our family instead of a poodle. She was magic with our cats, they used to lay on her head when she was laying down! She didn't care and they liked it. I would watch, but I did not want a cat on my head, thank you.


----------

